# Tommy Emmanuel



## Potato (Mar 1, 2009)

A totally underrated musician. Has anybody heard of him? His songs "Saltwater" and "The Hunt" are beautiful. It's unfair how bands like MCR and FOB thrive when artists like him are left behind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_P_-cFbGbU - The Hunt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1SMKKq3Q9k - Saltwater

If you haven't heard of him, you should check him out.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, great guitarist. Favorites of mine include "Chet's Ramble", "I've Always Thought of You" and "The Journey".


----------



## kurreltheraven (Mar 13, 2009)

I have heard of him. He had a hit in Australia (where he's from) with a tune called Guitar Boogie.


----------

